# Aufbau Vpace Max 26



## Ivenl (21. Dezember 2020)

Meine große ist recht Rad begeistert und seit dem Sommer auch im Verein aktiv, mit ihren 7 Jahren aber 3 Jahre jünger als alle anderen Kids und mit ihrem 24' Kubike trotz massivem Tuning auch immer ziemlich am limit. Sie hat noch ein gravelbike, aber das ist im Gelände vom Handling noch etwas zu sperrig.
Deshalb suche ich schon länger nach einer Alternative oder wenigstens dem Nachfolger und habe dank @schwarzerRitter einen vpace Rahmen bekommen, den ich erstmal als Race MTB aufbauen werde.





Leider sind noch ein paar Teile in der Post und der erste bestellte Freilauf war natürlich der falsche....
Hier aber schonmal die bisherigen Teile:
Bremse:
Magura MT trail kriegt man wirklich sehr nah an den Lenker.
Lenker:
Carbon von ali
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUYH5Y 95g bei 580mm
Schaltung:
1*11 Xx1 Trigger/Kette/Kassette/schaltwerk
Mit einer 140mm kurbel von kubike.
Sattel:
Ec90 


Sattelstütze:
Auch von Ali und nachm kürzen bei 95g
Vorbau:
Habe ich erstmal vom Vorbesitzer übernommen, ist mit gut 180g noch zu schwer.
Schläuche:
Schwalbe 14a, vlt ändere ich das noch.
Mäntel:
Habe bisher nur einen Furious fred bekommen, daher müssen erstmal corratec gripmaster reichen, mit 390g aber auch Recht leicht.
LRS:
Novatec Narben, sapim Speichen und Carbon Felgen 1430g inklusive Felgenband.
Bremsscheiben:
Ashima Ultralight in 160/140
Gabel:
Habe ne reba in Reserve gekauft, aber erstmal wird's ne Carbon Stargabel. 


Pedale:
Werden wahrscheinlich bald issi trail 3, bis sie sich klicks traut nehme ich Leichtbau von Ali (230g)





Optisch noch nicht ganz ausgereift und einziges noch in der Post, wiegt aktuell 6440g mit ca. +1000 die in Teilen fehlen. Bisschen Spiel ist sicher noch beim Vorbau und beim Tretlager (tonnenschweres E-Bike Lager aus der teilekiste).


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. Dezember 2020)

Interessant, hier bei mir war der Rahmen noch schwerer und der Vorbau leichter 

(und obwohl meine eine billige 0815 Waage ist, stimmt die bisher gut mit Teilen die zB bei r2 mit teuren Kern Waagen gewogen würden überein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die Zahl des Vorbaus wohl falsch notiert 😅


Hoffe ich kriege die Grünen Teile der Gabel einigermaßen ordentlich weiß, um das Design zu erhalten.


----------



## chris4711 (21. Dezember 2020)

Küchenwaage mach ich auch ganz gern u ist auch i.O. Wenn das Gewicht aber am Rand aufliegt, lieber ne Schale oder Schüssel zu Hilfe nehmen, sonst ist die Angabe mMn total unbrauchbar


----------



## Ivenl (7. Januar 2021)

Bin jetzt fast fertig, schaltzug muss noch etwas kürzer und der grüne Aufkleber immernoch überklebt werden.







Hoffe das Titan Tretlager bringt das Gewicht unter 7,5kg.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (8. Januar 2021)

Die Front ist nach meiner Erfahrung *viel* zu hoch. Das Kind hat den Lenker ja über Kopfhöhe. So lenkt sie nur von hinten, ohne Druck von oben auf den Lenker.
Das ist der einzige Nachteil des tiefsitzenden Tretlagers. Hier schafft ein Syntace Flatforce oder ähnlicher Vorbau Abhilfe. da gibt es auch was preiswertes von ZTTO (60mm, -20 Grad).








						16.96US $ 39% OFF|ZTTO Fahrrad XC MTB Vorbau 80mm 20 Grad rennrad Kies Aerodynamik Stem Negative winkel Hohe Festigkeit Leichte 31,8mm|Fahrrad-Stamm|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Wir hatten an unserem Max26 keine Spacer verbaut und den 6 Grad Vorbau negativ gedreht montiert. Das ging bis zum Schluss, ohne dass die Front jemals zu tief war.


----------



## Ivenl (8. Januar 2021)

Der Sattel ist noch auf Werkstatt Einstellung, ohne das die kleine drauf saß, denke ihre Sitzposition ist hinterher höher. Sie ist aber ähnliches schon von vorigen Rädern gewöhnt, werde sie mal ein bisschen testen lassen und dann gucken, was wir anpassen müssen.


----------



## Ivenl (29. Januar 2021)

Die lange Suche war erfolgreich, habe 3* neue Furious Fred bekommen, etwas Zusatz Gewicht, dass das neue Titan Tretlager aber ausgleicht. Carbon Spacer sind auch endlich da, hätte hier leider kein Laden.
Die Mäntel aufziehen war ne Tortur, haben kaum draufgepasst und waren mit den extra light Schläuchen auch kaum in die Felge zu bekommen.


----------



## chris4711 (30. Januar 2021)

Wird ja Stückchen für Stückchen besser. Aber der grüne Aufkleber muss immer noch dringend weg 
Bis auf ein Beik ist bei uns jetzt alles ab 26" auf tubeless umgerüstet. Aber das ist ja kein Muss.


----------



## Ivenl (30. Januar 2021)

Nach dem Spaß mit dem Schlauchwechsel denke ich auch über tubeless nach, kriegt man den genügend Druck hin, um die Mäntel zu entfalten? Habe jetzt 6-7 bar gebraucht.


----------



## chris4711 (30. Januar 2021)

Ist natürlich immer von der Reifen / Felgenkombi abhängig, aber ging bei mir bislang ganz gut ohne viel Druck.
Wenn ein Reifen Probleme bereitet, würde ich kurzzeitig (über Nacht) einen Schlauch montieren. Dann ist eine Seite schon mal ordentlich drin und dann gehts nach Montage vom tubeless Ventil ganz gut weiter. Auch ohne viel Druck und Kompressor. Außer am Fatbike. Da ging es nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meier72 (1. Februar 2021)

Habe auch schon ein 26 Vpace und jetzt ein 27,5 Ramlon usw. aufgebaut! Der Vorbau scheint mir sehr hoch.
Hab einen Syntace genommen 44mm mit -20 negativ.  Und bei dem anderen Newmen 35 mm Vorbau. Wie Lang sind die Kurbeln? Kommen mir lang vor!


----------



## Ivenl (1. Februar 2021)

Habe mich einfach an ihrem vorherigen Rad orientiert, klappt bisher gut, die Kurbel ist eine 140mm, könnte kleiner sein, fährt sie aber schon länger ohne Probleme.


----------



## virtez (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo 

ich baue auch gerade ein 26 er auf. Finde nur keine interessanten Felgen. Wo hast du deine gekauft und was haben die gekostet ?


----------



## Ivenl (10. Mai 2021)

virtez schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich baue auch gerade ein 26 er auf. Finde nur keine interessanten Felgen. Wo hast du deine gekauft und was haben die gekostet ?


Habe im Bikemarkt nen lrs gekauft, hätte auch noch einen hier: 

1500g.


----------



## Ivenl (28. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte nochmal finale Bilder hochladen, vlt schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal schöne beim Training zu machen.
Wir haben den Sattel, Kurbel und Gabel nochmal gegen das Original von vpace getauscht und die Pedale in passender Optik besorgt + das obligatorische hollowtech Lager und nen Carbon Flaschenhalter.








So sprungbegeistert wie sie mittlerweile ist kriegt sie als nächstes wohl Papas Rad, das ist mit seinen 9kg auch Kinder geeignet.


----------

